# Gabriel's Head-tilt Story



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2009)

> Alicia, we are getting in a significant headtilt bun. He previously had
> surgery to remove a severe case of bot fly larve and has been treated once for
> headtilt. He is only a year old. We will see what dr. Anita says, but I have a
> feeling it will not be good




This is the part of an email from the rescue. Keep this guy in your thoughts. I am hoping he makes it here.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 8, 2009)

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> ray:


Thanks no word yet. I am calling now. :nerves1


----------



## Haley (Apr 8, 2009)

Sending prayers for this little one. If there is anyone who can help nurse him back to health, its you. 
*hugs*
Haley


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2009)

No word, they are waiting to here the owner.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok so the rescue is getting him Saturday. He should taken to the vet ASAP and than go from there. 

I know the pasteurella treatment. I don't know the treatment for EC. 

He is has been treated but now the people can't afford more. So cross your fingers that he is able to come here and be treated.


----------



## anneq (Apr 8, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 8, 2009)

hope you are able to get him and get him the care he needs


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Like others have said, if anyone is suited best to deal with a head-tilt bunny, it's you! I hope he makes it to where he can get the treatment that he needs! Good luck!


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed that things work out.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks from what we here he is a fighter. If he is up for it so are we. It's nice to know he has RO rooting for him.


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 8, 2009)

ray:ray::clover::clover:


----------



## JimD (Apr 9, 2009)

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2009)

So EC treatments. Current that is.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck little bunner!


----------



## ra7751 (Apr 9, 2009)

EC does not cause head tilt. It may be a contributing factor mostly by compromising the immune system...but in every case of tilt I have seen.....and that has been many including EC rabbits.....in the abscense of trauma the tilt has always been a direct result of a bacterial infection in the ear or brain stem. The stress on the immune systemfrom the EC allows opportunistic bacteria the opening it needs. The immune system sees the EC as the primary threat and makes that it's frontal attack. EC rabbits usually have "roving" bacterial infections due to the immune system stress.

Randy


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2009)

I know that. We don't know the whole story yet. So we are preparing for anything. He will be tested for everything.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok so he is a rex. Eatting and pooping but non stop rolling. As long as that is all he has a chance. I will get him and treat him. Also to see if he improves.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2009)

Gunk in ears came back yeast.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 13, 2009)

Eek! Poor little guy. I hope he will be ok and make it to you. We all know he'll get the best care possible with you!

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2009)

With this news he should very soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2009)

I will be getting him Saturday. I have to name him.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 15, 2009)

woo hoo glad to hear that you are getting him, cant wait to see pics!!!!! oh and are you going to put hats on him too,lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 15, 2009)

it seems to me that a fungal infection in his ears could cause the tilt ? is he being treated with antifungal ear meds?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2009)

Yup. Meds for in ears and oral. I will post when I see them. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 15, 2009)

great!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG! I can't wait to see him! is he a mini-rex or big rexy? 

Names? Let's see......... coloring would help with that sometimes!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2009)

Mini! Never thought to ask color! Don't beat me!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't wait to see him! It will be hard with him having tilt (I cry when I see any bunny with tilt..... still get choked with your healthy boy and all!! ) 

Donut is a good name....... since he had yeast in his ears.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 16, 2009)

He'll be surrounded by love from you, JadeIcing. Lucky to know your care and expertise with special needs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

I get him today!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow!!

I bet you are excited!!!


----------



## DazyDaizee (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm waiting for pictures...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

Got him. Not home on my iPod.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 18, 2009)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW He's so handsome. I know he will do well living with you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

He is a sweety! His name is Gabriel. He needed the name of an angel.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Aw he's beautiful! I hope he can get a little bit more steady on his feet!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

He is on....

Cloroamphenicol 0.75mls oral every 12 hours

Baytril Otic few drops in right earonce a day

Zymox Otic (Hydrocort free) To clean ears once daily 

That is till his appt the 30th.


----------



## anneq (Apr 18, 2009)

He's beautiful - believe or not, our dwarf Nethie male had head-tilt like that and made almost a complete recovery!
I was totally clueless about this disorder, but we treated him faithfully and he was a real fighter and went on to live a very happy life (only very minor head-tilt).
Please keep us updated.


----------



## DazyDaizee (Apr 18, 2009)

Very cute. He looks like my second foster bunny who was so sweet he got adopted in a few days...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> He's beautiful - believe or not, our dwarf Nethie male had head-tilt like that and made almost a complete recovery!
> I was totally clueless about this disorder, but we treated him faithfully and he was a real fighter and went on to live a very happy life (only very minor head-tilt).
> Please keep us updated.



Sadly I am to used to it. Two with permant tilts and one who recovered. That is why he came to me. 

If you read Ringo and his Ongoing Story of Hope you will learn more about my boys story.


----------



## Spring (Apr 18, 2009)

He's so precious, Ali! I know with you he's in the perfect place to recover! 
You're awesome for taking him in to foster, I know he'll thrive with you guys!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh Ali! He's just so cute! His patterns are just the right amount for a broken! 

Have you snorted his fur yet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes and I got kisses already! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2009)

YAY! Mini-rex can be so loving! and it's great to snort their fur..... so soft and I just love it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

I will be working with him alot tomorrow. Need to clip nails they are "ok" during a roll you want them as short as possible. Also need to clean him up. Lots of pee stains and some mats.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh he's so sweet 

I'm sure that he'll get better with your loving care 
I love his name 

(RIP) My angel Gabriel


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2009)

*I kept looking at other names but that was it from my first look at him.*

*angieluv wrote: *


> Oh he's so sweet
> 
> I'm sure that he'll get better with your loving care
> I love his name
> ...


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 18, 2009)

I love that name 
and sometimes you just look at a bun and a name fits


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh my! That coat! It's just gorgeous! I think I should just come over to snort his fur! And the name is wonderful, and your a angel for letting this dude into your home and helping getting him better again. :hugsquish:


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 19, 2009)

:bunnyhug:to you and beautiful gabriel. give him a bunny kiss from me - cant snort as it makes my eyes stream and my face seriously itch


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

He is ok. I set up a "playpen" for him. Hes exploring.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 19, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :bunnyhug:to you and beautiful gabriel. give him a bunny kiss from me - cant snort as it makes my eyes stream and my face seriously itch



That's why I take Claritan D on a daily basis LOL! 

I'm glad he's doing well. He's SO cute! I hope he does very well.... it's sad to see them tilted!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

It is sad in some ways. Peg and others who have treated head-tilt buns can tell you that some how you bond with these buns in an a way that is hard to explain. They know that you are doing what you can to help them. I think it gives them an understanding that most buns don't have. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Jd9NHK_Vzg8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/g1poSKAjfvU&feature=channel&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/JWpA2I2qz-8&feature=channel&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 19, 2009)

Ali, Gabriel is Adorable (love the new name too).

Boy you are an "Angel In Disguise" for taking him in. He's one lucky bunny.

Susan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2009)

Ali, he's so sweet


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Ali, Gabriel is Adorable (love the new name too).
> 
> Boy you are an "Angel In Disguise" for taking him in. He's one lucky bunny.
> 
> Susan





He is and thank you.

Nah just gullible.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Ali, he's so sweet


He is. Soooo sweet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

This is from another group. I asked the lady if I could qoute it.The last part says so much.


> I think Gabriel is a wonderful name! He looks so precious. No matter how
> many times I see a bunny with head tilt, I just never get used to it - it makes
> me so sad. Especially seeing them roll - breaks my heart! I guess it just
> reminds me of when my little guy had head tilt.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

I forgot how tiring it can be caring for them at this stage. :caffeine


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 19, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Ali, Gabriel is Adorable (love the new name too).
> 
> Boy you are an "Angel In Disguise" for taking him in. He's one lucky bunny.
> 
> Susan


Ditto. ^ Please stroke Gabriel for us, Ali. Yes, You are an angel. He's lucky to know your loving heart & special needs' care.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

He is getting lots of strokes.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2009)

Aww, He is beautiful and so very lucky to have you! You are an angel :angel:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Such a handsome rexie boy! You are truly an angel for giving Gabriel a loving home. He certainly loves his carrots! There is plenty of happiness in store for this bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

Yup! I got to get pictures to the rescue so he can be put up for sponsorship!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2009)

So do you have any idea how he got in this condition? How did you find him? Or should I say how did he find you?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2009)

His previous owners couldn't afford treatment so they called the rescue.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 20, 2009)

He reminds me of a beauty at the shelter that I want to take home with me. She's a rex (can't tell if she's standard or mini) with the same color of spots. She's a total sweetheart and is very interested in people. No tilt, but a very similar look and personality. Huge kudos~~


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2009)

I tired...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 20, 2009)

He is just sooooo cute! I'm so glad he's with you now. 

I just love the carrot-eating vid as well. It's adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2009)

So they didn't send dremamine/bonine. I asked....reply....She thinks they didn't because it isn't pasteurella or ec. HUH!? That is for the rolling...which is caused by infection(whatever kind)in the middle ear.... It doesn't cure it...It just helps with a syptom... I started him on it.... He is rolling a LOT less. Mainly after we HAVE to handle him. He is moving on his own more....


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

Gabriel is doing a LOT better. His ear looks clear, he is rolling less. Mostly when he has to get handled. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

Gabriel's set-up...


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 24, 2009)

Now THAT looks comfy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

The front right corner is his fave spot to relax. He fixed it just right and plops himself.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 24, 2009)

Can you come and make my bed like that for me please? It looks sooo comfy! 

I'm really glad he's doing better and responding to the treatment!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol not sure I like the idea of a long flight. 

He goes back Thursday for a recheck.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 24, 2009)

I could take a nice nap in that set-up! Love the way you've used the body pillows. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

Hehe homemade body pillows. Which I need more sheets or towels or whatever.. They are more or less pillow cases or sheet bags (bed in bag fleece sets) that our stuffed with rolled sheets, towels etc than rolled again.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 24, 2009)

IThought the very same thing. "I'd like to lie down in there. " 

Who knows maybe with all this excellent treatment his tilt will improve and the rolling too.....

Fingers crossed


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2009)

Fingers crossed our good. :biggrin2:


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea! I was surprised to see the photo of him sitting straight up. His markings are beautiful! 

His set up is wonderful, I bet he is already feeling much better.

Any chance of you keeping him? :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Yea! I was surprised to see the photo of him sitting straight up. His markings are beautiful!
> 
> His set up is wonderful, I bet he is already feeling much better.
> 
> Any chance of you keeping him? :biggrin2:



:shock:No he will be here a awhile I know that but I think he can make the recovery to go on to a new home. I know that he could be here a LONG time but right home comes along he is going. 

I have to remain free to take in bunnies that need us. If we start keeping the current two I would have no room. So I let them go, hope and pray they get the best homes. It is all I can do for now.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww, I understand what you mean. Your more of the connection to a new beginning for these animals. I don't know how you and the others do it, I wouldn't be a very good foster parent as I wouldn't be able to let go...Most all of the critters living with me have been unwanted, found, adopted, etc. I have a hard time turning an animal in need away. 

Keep up the good work! I soenjoy reading about the fosters and seeing their pictures and watching them progress


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 25, 2009)

I am a stop gate to thier forever home. :biggrin2:

Fosters


----------



## TexasMari (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a silkie chick that got wryneck, so bad that she was flipping and I treated her by giving her the oil fron a vitamin e capsule once a day and she became better in a few weeks. I don't know if this will help any but it can't hurt. 

I love the name you picked out for him, it suits him perfectly. Good luck and I hope he gets much much better.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

Cross your fingers his check up goes well.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 29, 2009)

Fingers and toes crossed here


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 29, 2009)

Fingers and toes crossed here and all the paws too..................


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 29, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am a stop gate to thier forever home. :biggrin2:
> 
> Fosters


Very nice job! I'm impressed at the records you have kept of all the bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

I am nervous! :nerves1I know from what I have dealt with he is better but I am biased.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 29, 2009)

When does he go for his check up?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

I drop him off before 9am and get him back late afternoon. :nerves1:cry2


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 29, 2009)

So he goes tomorrow? I don't understand, why do you have to drop him off?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2009)

The vet will see him sometime during the day. So I drop him off early and than just wait.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 30, 2009)

I see...

Well, How did it go today? I just got home from work and logged in to check for an update. 

I hope all is well


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2009)

Better but continue meds and added metacam.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, The metacam is for pain and inflamation right? I wonder why he wasn't on that in the first place? I hope he isn't getting worse.

Sorry if you have already posted this info...I don't always get a chance to read everything on the forumthat I would like to


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

I honestly don't know why he wasn't on it before. I will be trying to figure it out.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

:XPoor Gabriel looked so exausted yesterday. He seemed like a puppy who had playing all day. He seemed so upset and tired.:cry2I hated putting him through that. He is FINALLY perking up. Almost 20 hours from when we picked him up.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 2, 2009)

awww poor baby. i'll keep my fingers and my bun bun's paws crossed for your Gabriel(I've got one too, one of my holland bucks)


----------



## luvthempigs (May 2, 2009)

Aww, I hope he is back to his normal self this morning. 

I just can't get over how adorable he is, wish I had space for just one more.....


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2009)

He is acting alot better!


----------



## luvthempigs (May 2, 2009)

Wonderful! :clapping:

When you get a chance, I would love to see a few more photos of him :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2009)

Uploading some this afternoon.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 3, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Uploading some this afternoon.


Is it afternoon yet??? :stikpoke :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

Whoops! Forgot! I have been working with my new foster. Which brings me to this need to rebuild cages...


----------



## luvthempigs (May 3, 2009)

lol, Keeping your busy, huh? Guess I will just have to wait patiently


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

Yea. 

On another note the better Gabriel feels the more attitude showing. 

For the first time today he was able to run around on the floor and play.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 3, 2009)

Oh, That's great! It makes your heart feel good to see that, doesn't it?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

Yea it does. When Pablo was being adopted one of the ladies kept saying you did a good job. I told her to good of a job. A peice of me leaves with each one of my fosters. I can't stop though this is their stop to a forever home.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 3, 2009)

I am glad he is feeling so much better, its a great thing your doing!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

Thanks now he is getting nippy! :biggrin2:Oh and a little "happy".


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 4, 2009)

Nippy attitude and spunk are what we pray for!  

Admiring everything you do ... !!


:energizerbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 4, 2009)

TreasuredFriend wrote:


> Nippy attitude and spunk are what we pray for!Â Â  Â
> 
> Admiring everything you do ... !!
> 
> ...



Yes it is. Least the nips are not to hard.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 4, 2009)

Oh no!, A bunny with a tude! Cool :biggrin2:


----------



## luvthempigs (May 8, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Uploading some this afternoon.



bump, bump, bump....leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:

I'm really trying to be patient h34r2


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

:blushan:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 8, 2009)

JadeIcing, :bunnyhug:

urplepansy:urplepansy::rose::rose:ink iris:urplepansy:urplepansy:urplepansy:

Bouquets for bunny Mother's day and your special needs/foster nurturing!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> JadeIcing, :bunnyhug:
> 
> urplepansy:urplepansy::rose::rose:ink iris:urplepansy:urplepansy:urplepansy:
> 
> Bouquets for bunny Mother's day and your special needs/foster nurturing!


:blushan:Thank you. Same to you.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

Gabriel


----------



## luvthempigs (May 8, 2009)

:time: :biggrin2:

Wow, He is just the sweetest lookin bun :heartbeat:His eyes are so big and look so kind. 

How is he doing? 

Great pic's! :thumbup


Thank you so much for posting them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 8, 2009)

Great pictures! It looks like he is contemplating a deep philosophical question.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> :time: :biggrin2:
> 
> Wow, He is just the sweetest lookin bun :heartbeat:His eyes are so big and look so kind.
> 
> ...




He is a sweet guy. Now he fights meds like crazy.

He is a lot better.

Welcome.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great pictures! It looks like he is contemplating a deep philosophical question.




Right now he is plotting my death. :nerves1Just gave him meds.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 8, 2009)

I always look at it as a good sign when they start to fight the meds. It's means they are feeling strong enough to do it!

I remember when Dora got hurt and had to have surgery. She wasn't fighting getting meds at first and I was really worried about herbut once she started feeling better she was giving me a hard time about getting them. It wasn't too long and she was back to her normal self.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I always look at it as a good sign when they start to fight the meds. It's means they are feeling strong enough to do it!
> 
> I remember when Dora got hurt and had to have surgery. She wasn't fighting getting meds at first and I was really worried about herbut once she started feeling better she was giving me a hard time about getting them. It wasn't too long and she was back to her normal self.


Yup fighting is good just painfull.


----------



## cmh9023 (May 8, 2009)

Jade Icing,

Do you have any tips about giving meds to a head-tilting, rolling and fighting bunny? Jessie struggles like crazy and I'm so afraid I will hurt her neck when I try to hold her head still. Do you wrap him (or Ringo or Apple) up in a burrito? I'm so wimpy about giving medicine or Critical Care.

Cara


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2009)

With Gabriel the only thing that works is cradling him like a baby and holding his legs firmly. Sleeping it behind he teeth a squirting fast. 

With Ringo he never really stopped eating so we put it in his food, mixed it...sometimes we just handed him a pill and he would chow down.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 11, 2009)

Ali, I'm so sorry I missed this thread!! You are an Angel, whether you think so or not! I love you, you know that.

I hope little Gabriel continues to thrive! Thanks to YOU!!:bunnieskiss


----------



## JadeIcing (May 12, 2009)

AngelnSnuffy wrote:


> Ali, I'm so sorry I missed this thread!!Â  You are an Angel, whether you think so or not!Â  I love you, you know that.
> 
> I hope little Gabriel continues to thrive!Â  Thanks to YOU!!:bunnieskiss



Thank you.

He is little by little.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2009)

Gabriel is doing great. I am pretty sure the tilt may be permanent but eh adds character.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 17, 2009)

So is he done with his meds?

Is he able to get around okay with his head tilted?

The important thing is that he is comfortable and can get around easily, doesn't really matter that his head is tilted. He is still the cutest thing ever!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 17, 2009)

Please cradle Gabriel today from an anonymous person.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 19, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> AngelnSnuffy wrote:
> 
> 
> > Ali, I'm so sorry I missed this thread!! You are an Angel, whether you think so or not! I love you, you know that.
> ...


Ali, I can't tell you how hurt Rob would be to see this, I'm serious. Gab looks like Ang so much. He loved Angel a lot and he really lives for Snuff. I think you are just an Angel, I can't stop saying it, you are! That is a beaut mr!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 19, 2009)

Gabriel really is a gorgeous bun! He really looks healthy ; his eyes are so bright and his coat looks so smooth...
really apretty boy!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 19, 2009)

He is rather dashing!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

Gabriel is up on the web site...

Gabriel's Page Just scroll down!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

*So he will be continuing meds alittle longer. *


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 8, 2009)

For some reason the word 'foster" didn't register. i thought that he was yours but he will be yours for awhile ....

I hope that he gets better but his tilt is not too extreme ...
such a cutie...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> For some reason the word 'foster" didn't register. i thought that he was yours but he will be yours for awhile ....
> 
> I hope that he gets better but his tilt is not too extreme ...
> such a cutie...



Lol We do know he will be here long term but I could not keep him when he has ongoing medical cost. Least not right now. Have to be able to have money aside incase someone became ill.

Nope not bad at all anymore.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 8, 2009)

Gabriel is such a cutie! Those big eyes are saying please adopt me and I will love you forever.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

*Yup! Just once he is off meds and neutered!*

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Gabriel is such a cutie! Those big eyes are saying please adopt me and I will love you forever.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am glad he is doing better.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am glad he is doing better.


Me too! I went with my gut and told them to give him to me. If I hadn't said that he would have been PTS. I really saved one this time.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 9, 2009)

He looks like a bun who has a lot of love yet to give.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> He looks like a bun who has a lot of love yet to give.


He is. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

He has been off meds awhile and is doing just fine. They are going to set up a possible neuter. If the doc gives the all clear he gets his family jewel taken. Did I mention he already had one testicle removed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 24, 2009)

Why just one? And is he still tilted?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Why just one? And is he still tilted?



He has flystrike in one... So they removed just the one....

Yes it more than likely will never go away to long with no treatment.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 24, 2009)

That's strange that they didn't just take them both :rollseyes

Too bad he has permanent damage just because someone couldn't get him the treatment he needed.

Would love to see some updated pic's


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2009)

Will try to get new pics.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

Gabriels new Cage Possible new cages for most bunnies here.





































_-_

Just cause!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 26, 2009)

Aww, What a sweetie! Is he very active or does he spend most of his time chillin?

I like the Marchurio cages, is this your first one?

So how much does he weigh? 

So many questions, so little time


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Aww, What a sweetie! Is he very active or does he spend most of his time chillin?
> 
> I like the Marchurio cages, is this your first one?
> 
> ...


Active.

Not first but biggest. 

3.2 lbs


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 26, 2009)

Well it's good to hear that his head tilt doesn't slow him down. 

I believe that cage is the largest one they sell. The thing that I like is that they come in several different sizes and you can stack them or put them on a stand depending on what works for you.

I wouldn't have guessed that he was that small. I was thining he was more in the five to six pound range.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2009)

All three of my head-tilt buns are speed demons.

I LOVE it. Will take awhile to get everyone switched over though. 

My Crew 

Apple 2.14lbs (s) Dutch 

Surfer 3.10lbs (f&s) Florida white 


Gabriel 3.2lbs (f&s) Mini Rex 


Teresa 2.3lbs (bp)Netherland Dwarf

Elvis 5.2lbs (bp) Mix 

Ringo 3.8lbs (s) Dwarf Mix 

Wyatt 5lbs (s) Lionhead lop 

Connor 3.2lbs (bt) Polish 

Dallas 4lbs (bt) Holand Lop 

Chibi 3.3lbs (bt) Netherland Dwarf


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 26, 2009)

Awww what a sweetheart!! I would have thought he was bigger too. I'm sorry that his tilt isn't less, but glad to hear that he's happy and active even tho.

btw... luv your scale!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2009)

The tilt doesn't stop them so it is minor in my eyes. I feel it gives them character.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 27, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> All three of my head-tilt buns are speed demons.
> 
> I LOVE it. Will take awhile to get everyone switched over though.
> 
> ...



Speed demons, huh? I'm glad to hear they get around well and your right, it does give them personality 

You planning to use those cages for all the buns including your own? Did you order that one online or did you find it in a store locally? 

Okay, Now don't laugh at me but I have no idea what the letters in parentheses mean? :?:blushan:


----------



## rattatrattery (Sep 25, 2009)

Just read this post. What a sweet baby...Id totally snatch him from you!!  I had a rat with a head tilt, she was secretly the favorite.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a rat with head tilt also. he is my newest addition. I just adopted him as he was to be PTS at the shelter. We treated for infection but I do believe that he doesn't have a current infection but will also have a permanent tilt . 

he is very sweet and perfectly healthy. 
I am new to rats....


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

Guess who is staying here....


----------



## JimD (Oct 23, 2009)

:?


----------



## JimD (Oct 23, 2009)

ya mean forever...Gabriel gotst a forever home??


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> ya mean forever...Gabriel gotst a forever home??


Yup he is the first resident of "Ringo's Hope" Rabbit Head-Tilt Sanctuary. (Thanks Peg)


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yea! I was surprised to see the photo of him sitting straight up. His markings are beautiful!
> ...


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 23, 2009)

Woohoo!! He's too cute to let get away!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

Right after we officially decided to keep him he did this...


----------



## JimD (Oct 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ya mean forever...Gabriel gotst a forever home??
> ...


:yahoo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Woohoo!! He's too cute to let get away!:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 24, 2009)

Ali that's awsome!! Wish I could come visit


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2009)

Mineeeeeeeeeeeee :tears2:!!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 24, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Guess who is staying here....


At least until Amy arrives and tries to steal him....


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 24, 2009)

Yay, I am so happy for Gabriel and look how happy and content he is in his new forever home :highfive: 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Guess who is staying here....
> ...


Someone knows me all too well ! I just love little Gabie, from the first time I saw his picture and read about him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2009)

Keep your fingers crossed. Gabriel is getting neutered tomorrow. Â


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 2, 2009)

Fingers and toes crossed here


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 2, 2009)

Will you take lots of pictures of Gabe tonight and give him a kissy from Auntie Amy in AZ?


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 2, 2009)

ray:ray:for Gabriel but I am sure that he will be fine ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2009)

He's already at the vet. I go to work for 5am no time to make early drop off. The rescue also has four other bunnies going in for spats and neuters so keep them in your thoughts if you don't mind.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Someone knows me all too well ! I just love little Gabie, from the first time I saw his picture and read about him.


:yeahthat: :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2009)

Gabriel is doing good. Pick him up tomorrow morning.Â


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 3, 2009)

inkelepht:Great!


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 3, 2009)

Good to hear! 

Is it normal for your vet to keep them over night after a spay or neuter?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2009)

Rescues vet not mine. Normally I pick up today but I myself have a respitory infection. Soooo very tired.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm glad he is doingwell. :bunnydance:


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 3, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Rescues vet not mine. Normally I pick up today but I myself have a respitory infection. Soooo very tired.


Oh okay, I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 4, 2009)

Glad Gabriel is doing well. 

I hope you feel better though.

:sickbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2009)

He's great turns out he did have two testicals... One never came down. He's doing great.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 5, 2009)

if they removed the undescended testicle this is a bit more than a usual neuter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup looks like a spay incesion.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2009)

Gabriel seems to make more steps each day to adapting to his new world. He has some funny quirks that send us into fits of laughter.

Special Needs Bunnies: Working With Head-Tilt


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent article!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Excellent article!!!



Thank you. I could make that a LOT longer but that was 2 pages. 

Something I am playing with...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 19, 2009)

Added more light to the picture makes his fur stand out more.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 19, 2009)

AWWWWHH !!
he is so beautiful


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2011)

Gabriel just continues to thrive as time goes on. He is such a joy. A bunny who just loves life.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 13, 2011)

Great! Now when do I get to see some new pictures? :biggrin2:


----------

